# To poke holes or not in a steak



## keywesmoke (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow this little catagory hasn't seen any action in a while! 

There's a two-camp thing on whether to stab meat with holes before grilling to tenderize, or let marinade in it. 
One camp says use a meat fork or a fancy tool and poke holes in it, it lets the marinade in and makes the meat tender! 
The other camp says don't poke holes, you seize the meat and toughen membranes, and natural juice will flow out on grilling. 
What do you do? Poke or no poke?


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't poke, but can see the other side of thot. I may do it on a cheeper cut, have considerd a juccartti thing.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 20, 2007)

I dont poke or marinade. I just rub mine with salt and pepper. Then on to a really hot grill for a few minutes on each side. I like to hear mine mooing when I bite it.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 20, 2007)

Depends on the cut of beef. If it was a T-bone, Sirloin, Rib Eye, etc. that I only wanted done med-rare, I would never. With London Broil or Flank, always. London Broil and Flank are tough cuts that come out great when you let them tenderize out. Like brisket or butts? Sound familiar? Here's a great recipe, but grill it really slow to well done and slice across the grain. mmmmmmmmmm


*Balsamic Marinated London Broil*

Serves 4

(Good as tortilla roll-ups w/lettuce, tomato, cheese, sour cream, and side of guacamole)

2 lb London Broil
Unseasoned Meat Tenderizer
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup low sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar or molasses
1 teaspoon dried Thyme
1/2 teaspoon Black Pepper or Montreal Steak Seasoning
8 cloves Garlic, sliced, crushed, and then minced

With a fork and Tenderizer, tenderize the meat on both sides. Let sit 10 minutes.

Combine the rest of ingredients in a small bowl. 

Pour over london broil placed in a gallon zip-lock bag. 

Marinate for four hours or more in refrigerator. 

Grille to desired doneness.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 20, 2007)

Mooing good! To poke or not to poke. That is defiantly the question.

If you decide to poke, do not poke across the grain. The meat cells will tighten.

Personally I don't poke.

Mix Worcestershire and soy sauce and pour onto meat and add a dash of garlic powder, salt and pepper at leat 30min before cooking.

Sometimes I might use a little italian dressing too.

NOTE: steak sauce won't be needed

Be sure to throw just a little pecan on the coals.

I have yet to find anyone to top my steaks! I simply refuse to go to steak houses.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a good Vet, he has brought a few of my steaks back to life.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 20, 2007)

Then I stand corrected.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 20, 2007)

I never poke my steaks, the juices will run out during grilling.  I don't marinade them either.  I brush evoo on mine then rub with some kosher salt and cracked black pepper, and grill it over charcoal.  I refuse to go to steak houses as well.


----------



## moltenone (Oct 20, 2007)

no pokey,


Mark


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 20, 2007)

From a chef in another forum, I quote:
In my experiences, Never pierce any type of meat. If you don't have time for a marinade, use a dry rub. I agree with always searing first. Then baste with your creative marinade. When you let the meat rest, all the flavours will be absorbed along with the juices. I have tossed out all "Meat forks" and "Carving forks" in my world. No use for them. And dockers are only for pastry. Only good tongs. Stabbing the meats will only toughen the membranes. The meat will sieze.

Hmm. Interesting, sounds reasonable. I would stab skirt and flank for sure, skirt being a cow's diaphram muscle and flank being cheap muscle, but I think with good cuts I'll flash sear with high heat for a nice Maillard effect then rest then grill.


----------



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

Season with : kosher salt 3 parts, coarse ground black pepper 1 part, granulated garlic 1 part.  Do not poke!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

the only "steak" i eat is a ribeye & @ $6.00 per lb i sure as he** ain't sticking it until i'm eating it. that aside you can marinade over night using balsamic vin & that makes them really tender w/ a great flavor.  the only time i stick something i'm cooking is to put a probe in it & that stays in until done.- but thats me.


----------



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

I noticed in the King Ranch gift catalog today that you could get a Prime aged ribeye for $90, or you can get a Choice aged ribeye for $70.  Weight is 2 1/2 lbs and that does not include shipping.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

is that the new style of cattle rustling??


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess it would depend on two things:
the type of meat
what flavor you are trying to achive

I love teriaki steak, it'd be hard not to make a good teraki without marinating
by the same token I wouldn't use a porterhouse to make teriaki steak


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

Poking before grilling is not sooo bad, especially if the steak hits a 400 or better grill. It gets seared closed, and allows marinade penetration. Poking WHILE grilling -  No-No.

HINT: Vac seal steaks with the marinade and chill for an hour before grilling. The penetration of the marinade is increased by a ton...and look, ma...no holes!


----------



## coloroughnik (Aug 24, 2011)

my method... never poke holes in the meat... just the fat... seems to flavor the meat and melt the fat into the meat better...


----------



## eman (Aug 24, 2011)

It's ok to pull your meat But do not POKE IT!


----------



## jc1947 (Aug 24, 2011)

Richtee said:


> Poking before grilling is not sooo bad, especially if the steak hits a 400 or better grill. It gets seared closed, and allows marinade penetration. Poking WHILE grilling - No-No.
> 
> HINT: Vac seal steaks with the marinade and chill for an hour before grilling. The penetration of the marinade is increased by a ton...and look, ma...no holes!


Richtee, I vac my steaks also.
Vac sealing ruptures the meat cells pulling air and liquid out ....then when the vacuum is released the marinade is pushed into the meat by atmospheric pressure if the marinade covers the meat. So for all practical purposes Vac sealing meat covered in marinade is poking of a sort.


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 24, 2011)

never really considered poking holes......but I generally only grill a really nice chunk of meat......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  interesting thought though


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you kidding me?

Good luck and good smoking.

Good grilling, too.


----------



## nozzleman (Aug 24, 2011)

The "juccartti thing" works great when used on a cheap cut of meat like sirloin. It takes a little bit of getting used to using it,  you can over do it and ruin any texture but after a time or two you get the hang of it and can make a great steak out of sirloin. When I have a high quality steak I don't poke it.


----------



## venture (Aug 25, 2011)

You might be talking about a Jaccard?  With a decent piece of steak, there is no need for that. For cheaper cuts, who knows?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2011)

I have had a Jaccard for 20 years and can count the number of times I used it on one hand!   Money cuts dont need it. Flank Steak or Round, cut into London Broil, if not cooked beyond Medium and sliced Thinly on a Biase of 45*, will produce tender good eats.  Flank is the Number One most requested Steak in my house, eaten twice a month at a minimum.  Other than a Commercial Meat Cubing Machine, the average tenderizing tool doesn't make much difference...JJ


----------



## venture (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't listen to Chef JJ.

He has a nasty East Coast attitude.

Use Adolphs or another papain based tenderizer to turn your meat to mush!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Aug 25, 2011)

OK.  Unless anybody is taking this seriously?

No need to tenderize a decent steak.

In the old days, the housewives would hit a skirt or flank steak with the edge of a plate.  Probably not a bad way to go?

Today we pound down a piece of veal or even a chix breast with a mallet.  That is nice to shape it.  How much does it do to tenderize it?  I will let JJ answer that.  LOL

I cant help but think the old housewives had the clue.  When the tough piece of meat was a little mangled mechanically, there might have been some tenderizing going on there.  We do it with abalone, don't we?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2011)

Pounding meat MAY break up some of the connective tissue binding Muscle Cells but then so does Freezing to tenderize, some West Coast theory no doubt! (Those Guys eat Pizza with a Knife and Fork! Fa-get-a-bout-it!)

Bottom line," You can't make a Silk Purse from a Sow's Ear!"...JJ


----------



## venture (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope.  It is the deep dish guys in Chicago that need the knife and fork?

Gotta go.  Got black helicopters from Washington overhead. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chadinclw (Aug 25, 2011)

I do nothing to good steak like strip, rib-eye, etc. But, since I usually wind up with bottom round I break out he Jaccard. I'd just like to point out that steak, since it's sliced, has already had the integrity of the fibers violated!! I have never noticed the tenderized steaks dripping juice all over the place since the tenderizing is done prior to cooking.


----------



## onewondershow (Feb 19, 2013)

I only poke cheaper cuts like london broil which I then marinade in the fridge before throwing on a very hot grill i use a meat tenderizer I bought at costco with a ton of little needles in it and it works great. If I'm grilling a better cut like a rib eye just a salt/pepper rub and on the grill it goes.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I love to marinade steaks. Start them in the marinade in the morning, bring them out of the fridge and place covered on the counter at noon, grill at 5:15 PM. Found this recipe I've used twice now, tasty and has a bit of tenderizing action to it:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113616/marinated-flank-steak-w-recipe

NO HOLES IN A RIB EYE OR PORTER HOUSE! Just the tougher cuts, maybe.


----------



## asfastasitgets (Aug 1, 2013)

I never poke, but will punch them lying on the counter. It's like therapy, just make sure you use quality zipper bags. lol :)

As far as marinade goes, I came across this on Google, and it's divine: Mix equal parts soy, Worchestershire, and balsamic vinegar. I usually use 1/4 cup as my 'part' measure, and will add about a tablespoon of Louisiana-style hot sauce depending on who I'm feeding. A couple hours in the fridge, minimum; I've let them go for 48 hrs before, and wound up with ribeyes cooked to medium that you could cut with a fork. Remove from marinade, dry with paper towels, add seasoning (if desired, but watch the salt), and grill/somke as normal. The marinade really adds to the color of the sear. :) Always get rave reviews. As always, ymmv.

Note: If you're worried about salt, add 2 parts (in my case, 1/2 cup) of water, especially for thinner cuts. I usually have my ribeyes cut at 1 1/2 inches or so.


----------

